# Didn't someone say it is a "girl year"?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh well, I guess that's "sour grapes" lol. Angel just finished kidding, she had 2 huge boys! They are just beautiful. I'll go out in awhile and take pics. It was an easy birth, first boy was the larger of the two and he was literally "diving" out, second boy presented with head and one foot but he came out easily. Don't you love it when that happens?! So, just waiting for the afterbirth, then I'll finish cleaning up in there. 

Ok, so far we've had"

Bambi, :kidblue: :kidblue: , Izzy, :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Angel, :kidblue: :kidblue: , Margie, :kidblue: :kidblue: 

11 kids, 2 girls, 9 boys. Anybody need a pretty little wether?


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

I know what you mean. My start of the kidding season landed me 
Jill 1 :kidblue: 1 :kidred: 
babe 1 :kidblue: 
I am not liking these odds. I'll be ray: for some little girls in the up coming months


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...Congrats on all those kids Di....and a set of quints too! AMAZING.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

It had better be a girl year for me!! Last year I had ONE doe kid out of 10 spring freshenings!!! ONE!!! I hope my luck is a little better (knocking on wood) We will find out in 5 days, a munchie is due....{dun dun dun}

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm having a boy "life" 

I've produced eight buckling out of eight kids! I've NEVER had a doeling born! 

Rudy is quite possibly bred and nearly two months along, and I'll be breeding my entire doe herd at the end of the year so...we'll see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I need a buck year with a couple does -- funny how that is. But I have lots of requests for bucklings and wethers


----------

